# Under wallpaper: Glue or primer?



## HappyHousehold (Jul 8, 2017)

So this is probably a stupid question, but...

My husband and I recently bought a house (built in '81) and are removing the wallpaper in the dining room. Upon removing the wallpaper with a steamer, we saw there was a coating of something white which the steamer was not removing. We initially thought it was glue because it was a little sticky and tried to remove it with a wallpaper stripper (WP Chomp). However, this was proving to be very ineffective.

We then had the thought that maybe it wasn't glue but was the layer of primer which the previous owners put on over the drywall before adding the wallpaper. I don't have a lot of experience removing wallpaper so admittedly may not be able to distinguish glue from primer.

Here's a picture- what are your thoughts? Is this wallpaper glue or just primer? The place in the upper portion is a small section where we were able to peel off/remove the white substance.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It kind of looks like you peeled off the wall texture. Wallpaper adhesive generally comes off with hot/warm water but it may need multiple rinses to remove it. When it all can't be removed you need to coat the wall with either Zinnser's Gardz or an oil base primer.

That spot will need to be sanded down, skimmed with joint compound, sanded and textured before you paint.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Need more pictures but it kind of looks like another layer of wallpaper. You are supposed to prime before putting up wallpaper but sometimes it doesn't happen. Are you sure it is drywall and not plaster?


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

Can't say for sure but it looks like a primer called shields. That's crazy tho cant really tell with out feeling it 🤔


----------



## HappyHousehold (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you for the quick responses! I'll try to give some more information. Here are some more pictures in case it helps.

I guess what we're really looking for is do we have to remove the white unknown layer (layer 3 in the picture) before painting? We know you're not supposed to paint over glue so that's why we are trying to identify it first.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I am guessing it is an old wall paper primer(possibly Shieldz). I would remove all that is loose. Skim coat the edges with joint compound, sand smooth and prime the whole wall with Gardz and proceed to paint.

BTW, it's paste and or adhesive, not glue:devil3:


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Wallpaper glue is clear and kind of difficult to see. That white stuff is primer, but there is a layer of glue (layer 2b) on top of the primer that is making it feel sticky. You don't have to remove the primer. Just rinse it a few times with warm water to get the glue off. It should have a nice, clean feel to it. Not slimey and sticky.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

mathmonger said:


> Wallpaper glue is clear and kind of difficult to see. That white stuff is primer, but there is a layer of glue (layer 2b) on top of the primer that is making it feel sticky. You don't have to remove the primer. Just rinse it a few times with warm water to get the glue off. It should have a nice, clean feel to it. Not slimey and sticky.


glue
1a : any of various strong *adhesive* substances; especially : a hard protein chiefly gelatinous substance that absorbs water to form a viscous solution with strong *adhesive* properties and that is obtained by cooking down collagenous materials (such as hides or bones)


which might actually have been used a hundred years ago, in the modern world it's paste


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that is how we recycle old people now. Not enough room in the cemeteries.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Heh. Just trolling.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

I once heard a guy on YouTube who said he liked to prime his walls with Elmer's glue. Maybe this is him?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

getrex said:


> I once heard a guy on YouTube who said he liked to prime his walls with Elmer's glue. Maybe this is him?


Wouldn't surprise me


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Actually, some guy I know.. his dad used to build houses and he 'primed' with Elmer's glue too.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I have seen that and worse things when it comes to wall paper , super glue to name one:vs_mad:


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah... I don't mean for wallpaper. He top coated the glue with paint. Tell me more about the super glue, though.


----------

